# will Jintropin make a comeback considering the maker is indicted?



## penisenvy (Nov 5, 2011)

I think in 2007 the maker of Jintropin HGH has been indicted for shipping HGH to the U.S. so what you see for sale online is a fake or you will get nothing for your money. There are 3 companies I see selling them but once you click to buy Jintropin it directs you to 1 same website, meaning all 3 of these "dummy companies" are linked to 1 source (a sign of a rip off).


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 5, 2011)

who knows - so many sites advertise it- out of stock.

I have used Jintropin , norditropin in the past. then I found a great guy who explained its all somatropin rDNA and if the labs follow the sequence its all the same, without the brand name price. i used to pay over 300.00 for Norditropin now I get 10x that for half the price. having injected for the past 6 years i do not see any diff other than the price and no label. I have the same supplier for the past 6 years and he is great. I must say the first time he sent me the blue tops i was nervous, it all turned out good, he supplied the manufacture date and expiration date along with the lab name.

take care


----------



## penisenvy (Nov 6, 2011)

oh so now you're using "blue tops"? isn't that also somatropin rDNA as well but I don't know why lots of people label "blue tops" as cheap product made of cheap material, etc? you're right about people selling Jintropin, most of them have it as "out of stock" but the ones that do have them "in stock" are a scam. I already explained it in the beginning of the thread. 

the product you get are they professional looking, meaning packaged properly and not some bath-tub produced/zip locked product? feel free to send me a private message about your supplier or post it here. Is it Samson?

Another of the "tropin" I am looking into is Kigtropin. Google it, the first or so seller you see, are they legitimate? They sell it for a better price than blue tops and it is the same raw material as Jintropin (I was told). Not sure if the supplier is legitimate though. They are selling Kigtropin for 10IU/10 vials for 150, but now I look at the site it's 10IU/1 vial for 150. Don't know why they changed the description, I guess when I e-mailed them they noticed? 10IU for each 10 vial for 150 would have been a great price. 





GreenOx said:


> who knows - so many sites advertise it- out of stock.
> 
> I have used Jintropin , norditropin in the past. then I found a great guy who explained its all somatropin rDNA and if the labs follow the sequence its all the same, without the brand name price. i used to pay over 300.00 for Norditropin now I get 10x that for half the price. having injected for the past 6 years i do not see any diff other than the price and no label. I have the same supplier for the past 6 years and he is great. I must say the first time he sent me the blue tops i was nervous, it all turned out good, he supplied the manufacture date and expiration date along with the lab name.
> 
> take care


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 7, 2011)

yes they are bottled and boxed and he also has kigtropin. He will only take referrals I cant post his info here. I have dealt with him 6 years, shipping is no problem and arrives in 4-5 days intact. 

pm me


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 7, 2011)

penisenvy said:


> the product you get are they professional looking, meaning packaged properly and not some bath-tub produced/zip locked product? feel free to send me a private message about your supplier or post it here. Is it Samson?


 

the chinese don't mess around bro, they make everything anyway so I doubt the brand name is worth the extra expense if you have a good source


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope soon i will have Jintropin on stock and will sale it...

just testing deliver time and soon i will see if i will have it on stock.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 7, 2011)

pic for good guys.


----------



## penisenvy (Nov 8, 2011)

how are you going to have it in stock when the maker is gone? will it be generic then since it can't be the original? Kigtropin has same raw material as Jintropin why not carry that and much cheaper? I don't see it on your site...



World-Pharma.org said:


> I hope soon i will have Jintropin on stock and will sale it...
> 
> just testing deliver time and soon i will see if i will have it on stock.


----------



## penisenvy (Nov 8, 2011)

yep the chinese has too much pride no doubt...



Digitalash said:


> the chinese don't mess around bro, they make everything anyway so I doubt the brand name is worth the extra expense if you have a good source


----------



## penisenvy (Nov 8, 2011)

bro I tried to PM you but I can't right now because I have less than 25 post or threads since I'm new. Send me a PM instead.



GreenOx said:


> yes they are bottled and boxed and he also has kigtropin. He will only take referrals I cant post his info here. I have dealt with him 6 years, shipping is no problem and arrives in 4-5 days intact.
> 
> pm me


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

how soon and will that be the only HGH product you will be selling? feel free to send me samples here in the U.S. to see if it goes through...lol.



World-Pharma.org said:


> I hope soon i will have Jintropin on stock and will sale it...
> 
> just testing deliver time and soon i will see if i will have it on stock.


----------



## Grozny (Nov 11, 2011)

Jintropin is still manufactured in China, take a look at the chinese FDA ??Ð¹ú¹ú¼????³??·??©??·¼à¶½¹????í¾??SFDA

JINTORPIN

1.重組人生長激素注射液(國藥准字S20050024 長春金賽藥業股份有限公司86903315000195) 15IU/5mg/3ml / bottle

2.重組人生長激素注射液(國藥准字S20050025 長春金賽藥業股份有限公司86903315000034)30IU/10mg/3ml /

3.注射用重組人生長激素(國藥准字S10980101 長春金賽藥業股份有限公司86903315000102)4.5IU/1.7mg/1.0ml / bottle

4.注射用重組人生長激素(國藥准字S10980102 長春金賽藥業股份有限公司86903315000126)10IU/3.7mg/1.0ml / bottle

5.注射用重組人生長激素(國藥准字S20000001 長春金賽藥業股份有限公司86903315000119)2.5IU/0.85mg/1.0ml / bottle

6.注射用重組人生長激素(國藥准字S20010032 長春金賽藥業股份有限公司86903315000133)4.0IU/1.33mg/1.0ml / bottle

7.重組人生長激素注射液(國藥准字S20070017 長春金賽藥業股份有限公司86903315000188)1.5ml: 15IU/5mg


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 11, 2011)

grozny said:


> jintropin is still manufactured in china, take a look at the chinese fda ??Ð¹ú¹ú¼????³??·??©??·¼à¶½¹????í¾??sfda
> 
> jintorpin
> 
> ...






big bump! Its all true. Jintropin is still in production!!!!!


----------

